# questions from a salt newb



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I have a 36" long 50G starfire tank I want to go salt with. It was a planted tank but I took it down. 

I have this hardware: 

36" ATI 6x39W T5HO light system
Eheim 2213, Eheim 2217, AC30 filters
Inline heater
turbo twist UV Sterilizer
CO2 system

With these components I'm thinking Id like to go as close to reef tank as possible.

I don't want to drill the tank if I don't have to (not even sure if you can drill starfire?) and the stand is divided below so I don't think I can put a sump in it.

I feel as if I have adequate light and filtration, but what else would I need (Other than live rock and salt) to start this journey off correctly? 

I have years of planted tanks and cichlids etc but have never had a SW tank.


----------



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

Here's a good resource written by a mod on this forum for newbies. Good luck with the tank!

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7482


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

for 50G it is better to have a skimmer. Phosban reactor (2 Little fishes is also desirable)
The sump will be very beneficiary, but since new guys never hear what guys who was in this story say, I even would not go there.
the best advice, do it right from the beginning and you will save a lot of money

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Best Advice i got was.... DRILL IT, USE a SUMP....

Is the tank 4 sided Starphire?
Who made it?

Their is enough of us that can drill tanks, Or shops that drill tanks that its easyly done.

If You Dont do it now, Its going to cost you later... 
Might be a tank crash form canister filter.
Might be 30-50 Gallons on the floor if you use a HOB overflow kit.

But i think Sig said it Best, Do what you think is Best, 95% of the noobs that join do just that, Instead of listening to people that have done it and know better.

Either way, Have fun, Oh And I told you so....


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I think its 4 side starfire, I bought it from AI up at Steeles and Kenedy. 

Ya it looks like I might just drill it after all. 


(There is a join date underneath my name that precedes yours by three years yet you're implying that I'm a noob that just joined? Thanks for telling me so though)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

XbrandonX said:


> I think its 4 side starfire, I bought it from AI up at Steeles and Kenedy.
> 
> Ya it looks like I might just drill it after all.
> 
> (There is a join date underneath my name that precedes yours by three years yet you're implying that I'm a noob that just joined? Thanks for telling me so though)


he means SW and did not try to offend you. I know him - good guy 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Nel5 (Apr 15, 2012)

*Newbie as well*

I am fairly new (returned after 10 yrs out of the hobby) and after some reading I decided to drill a Herbie overflow and use a sump. Having a sump made a lot of things easier and more aesthetically pleasing as you get to hide plenty of things in the sump instead of putting it in the main tank. I am glad I drilled it although I was very hesitant initially.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Didnt mean to offend. I w a s talking about salt
Ive got 15 years of fresh to if were comparing our length or girth 

If you can drill, life will be so much better for you.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm on the fence about drilling the tank, I might just max it out with LR and power heads for now and keep simpler coral and an attractive clean up crew, with a light bio load. 

My concern is that I'm more than likely going to be moving within a year or so and to have a huge complex set up to move will just add to the stress of the move. Maybe after the move I can invest in a larger drilled tank with a big sump underneath, and for now just focus on having a pretty little thing in the corner to look at.


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't have my tank drilled and I feel life's good with my setup so far. I think with 50g or less an HOB overflow does the job -- either the Lifereef or eshopps are pretty dependable, just not the CPR style where you must run airlift pump 24/7 to maintain siphon. 

I don't know, we're told canister filters are no-no when it comes to saltwater but I know a few that run one successfully with their reef system -- it's up to you really to see why folks do what they do and why they choose the equipment they use, bottom line is I really don't know how much you really need to stick by the rules as long as you keep your parameters stable.

The only advise I really feel strongly about is at least go with a sump where you can keep all the ugly equipment and have the option for a half decent skimmer which I think is something a salty should not live without..


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I dont think canister filters are a No go, But unless Your cleaning them EVERY week, They will cause Problems.

But at this point Ill step away from Helping anymore, I can already see the route its going.

Once again Have fun.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

I run a canister, it has 2 levels of rockrubble/ceramic cylinders and 1 level with carbon in a bag. no sponges. changed every month.

Really helps reduce detritus and keep water sparkling clear.


----------



## nso_168 (Sep 22, 2011)

Chromey said:


> I dont think canister filters are a No go, But unless Your cleaning them EVERY week, They will cause Problems.


Partially agreed. I have a 50G for 4 years with a canister, no sump, no skimmer, no anything. It has been a overcrowded FOWLR system running with no problem (may be it is just a matter of time ).

I am a very lazy person. If there is no sign, i.e. no stress shown, no significant built up of algae, and no unusual smell, I do not do any maintenance except cleaning the front glass. So, the cannister may go for months by itself (a nitrate factory so to speak, and I really forgot when was the last time...). My confession can go on, but I am in no way suggesting this is a recommendation. I just want to say a FOWLR may not require all the goodies and maintenance, and one just have to find the right balance for *your* tank since every tank is different, and knowing the indicators of your tank is the key to success.


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

The most important lesson I've learned so far is to take every opinion with a grain of salt (pun intended).

I know people that have success doing things others freak about.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm going to stop by AI today and find out if my tank has a tempered bottom or not. Then maybe go with a durso in the corner like I did in my 180 cichlid tank. I'd have to modify the stand to accommodate a sump somehow, but despite all the work I know that more water volume = greater parameter stability. Plus, I'll be way better off doing it now than in the future. 

I've never drilled a tank before, Ive watched videos and have a drill but I really dont want to f**k up this starfire tank, shes sessy.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

nso_168 said:


> Partially agreed. I have a 50G for 4 years with a canister, no sump, no skimmer, no anything. It has been a overcrowded FOWLR system running with no problem (may be it is just a matter of time ).
> 
> I am a very lazy person. If there is no sign, i.e. no stress shown, no significant built up of algae, and no unusual smell, I do not do any maintenance except cleaning the front glass. So, the cannister may go for months by itself (a nitrate factory so to speak, and I really forgot when was the last time...). My confession can go on, but I am in no way suggesting this is a recommendation. I just want to say a FOWLR may not require all the goodies and maintenance, and one just have to find the right balance for *your* tank since every tank is different, and knowing the indicators of your tank is the key to success.


I believe xBrandonx wants to set up a reef tank, not a folwr, so your experience is mostly irrelevant to him. When maintaining a reef tank, I don't think it would be in his best interest to follow your advice on maintenance  (I know you mention that you don't recommend it though )

Chromey is right, canister filters end up being a nitrate factory which will end up plaguing you with unwanted algae. Unless you change 10% of the water in your tank every week (salt and RO water is expensive), you will inevitably end up in this situation. Even if you start off with inexpensive corals at first, you will later want to add the more demanding corals like SPS, at which point you'll realize you should have went with a drilled sump.

*What are the benefits with having a drilled sump you say?*-very little chance of catastrophic flooding if done correctly
-ability to hide all the ugly heaters, thermometers and equipment out of sight
-housing for a good internal skimmer 
-extra water volume
-isoltation area for misbehaving fish/inverts and coral propagation space
-refugium area with deep sand bed for macroalgae harvest and nitrate removal
-space for chemical media like purigen, phosban etc...
-mechanical filtration via a filter sock or floss
*
And the disadvantages?*
-NONE

I would say small tanks (30 gallons and under) could get away with using a canister filter, but if you ask anyone who runs one successfully, in order to do so you MUST clean it regularly from detritus and conduct partial water changes at least once every 2 weeks. In the end it's up to you to make your decision, we as fellow hobbyists can only help you in making the right one.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I would say heed the advice/learnings of the seasoned SW members. I am sure there are other ways to do it but their advice will save you money and make for a more successful start to SW.

Welcome by the way


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Everyone wants each others reef to be successful, some times we want each other to succeed so bad we come off as mean.
I do believe you should run a sump, once you go sump, you'll never go back. Canisters could work but it will require you to do more maintenance, which is not a problem depending on your husbandry habits. 
I always say this, read as much as you can and learn as much as you can from others mistakes, but be ready to make mistakes of your own and learn from them too. Even with crazy amounts of reading and lurking the forums I make mistakes here and there, but I make sure not to let it happen twice and let it not happen to the community.


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Also,
I would not run uv filter on a reef system, there's benefits for a fowler tank but not beneficial if not bad for your reef. Your co2 system could run a calcium reactor but tank being 50g kawkwasser should keep up with your levels for a long time.
Btw have fun and enjoy this super rewarding hobby!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

the biggest forum in North America
http://www.reefcentral.com/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your helpful responses  I realized that I also have a 36" 35G tank with a 2x39 t5HO light system I could even use under my tank as a sump/refugium. I think Im gonna go with drilling it. I was hoping to get this tank up and running fairly quickly but its obviously worth the extra time to continue researching.

Thanks SIG for that link, I'll be there soaking it all in maniacally for the next few days-weeks, lol.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

XbrandonX said:


> Thanks everyone for your helpful responses  I realized that I also have a 36" 35G tank with a 2x39 t5HO light system I could even use under my tank as a sump/refugium. I think Im gonna go with drilling it. I was hoping to get this tank up and running fairly quickly but its obviously worth the extra time to continue researching.
> 
> Thanks SIG for that link, I'll be there soaking it all in maniacally for the next few days-weeks, lol.


if you will register there (free), you will be able to use search for any topics.
Good luck

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

